# I Nearly Had A Stinkie



## Silver (5/12/13)

Hi all

Today I came close to having a stinkie. 
I got a bit bored of my flavour I was vaping and didn't feel like trying something else and cleaning out my tank.
I was a bit rushed to go to a meeting and a bit stressed out with other things work related.

I didn't have one.

The main reason that made me not - was THIS FORUM! 
I just thought of everyone on here, each on their own journey trying to find the ultimate vape.
I also didn't want to ruin" my banner below my message which says I've been smoke free for 35 days or whatever I'm on now.

So a BIG thanks to this forum - 
- to Gizmo for creating it
- to all the experienced vapers who so kindly offer their advice and help
- and to all the newbies for asking questions I also want to ask

It's really a great thing and something I am proud to be part of

Till the next "close encounter" with a stinkie....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/13)

good for staying strong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

thank you - i feel great about it now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Sure thing Silver1, I created this forum because like you I want to be involved in a community of South African vapers hence it was born!

We have all been there. I failed for month by smoking the odd smoke, but finally something just changed. I was completely over the idea of a cigarette. It started to taste more and more repulsive with each try, then eventually all I wanted was my Vape. It take times bud. If you slip-up which you will a few times. You will take just few drags and be like why I am smoking this disgusting tasting thingy. 

Stay strong and vape on soldier!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Well done! One does go through those stages where the vape struggles, feels flat, automated, somewhat frustrating, tastebuds not responding, equipment feels not right. Fortunately, seems to me, such periods become shorter and shorter the longer one vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Thank you Gizmo and Andre. Much appreciated. You are right.

I feel inspired to soldier on and find that elusive vaping magic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (5/12/13)

Silver, I feel you man.
I must say, 2 nights ago I had a smoke at the Dave Matthews concert because I was scared of being searched at the entrance.
What a disappointment! Ok, it was a light cig, but there were almost no smoke coming out of my mouth and no TH.
I believe that that was officially my last smoke ever! It was so crap! I actually tossed it after 3 drags.
I am a happy vaper and that will not change!
I am officially finished with that shite!
Keep strong and vape on brother!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Well said Tyler!! Thanks so much for the support and encouragement. 

Now to find that good Throat Hit and a flavour or two that I really love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (5/12/13)

Stay strong bud you can do it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (6/12/13)

Thanks SVS. I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/12/13)

well done guy

once you overcome that first desire for a stinkie, the rest to follow will be alot easier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

